# MAC - Suite Array Swatches - Sep 08



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2008)

Place all your *Suite Array* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the Suite Array discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the Suite Array colour story thread.


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Suite Array Discussion*

i'm only doing this once, so pop open those peepers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























the sparkles didn't show up too great in the darker colors, but believe me, they're there.


----------



## wheresmytea (Aug 2, 2008)

shallow v deep,  counterparts, fly by blu

flash






no flash










Sorry for the blurriness, I can't seem to keep my hands steady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I forgot to add the swatched shot:


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## blinkymei (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry some pictures were blurry, I'm Asian (NC 25-30) and without base:
The pencils were really smooth... the best ones (that I paid attn to) that required 1 swipe of color were Spare Change and Rave.

Left to Right: Miss Fortune, Spare Change, Black Russian, Wolf, Rave, and Molasses
Flash




No Flash





*Shadow Suite*
Left to Right: Shallow v Deep and Rose Suites
Flash




No Flash





Top Row, Left to Right: Smoke & Ash, Blue Zone. (actually I don't remember between these too)
Bottom Row, L2R: Sweet Liason, Counterparts
Flash




No Flash





Top, L2R: Parfait Amour (I think) and Ocean 2
Bottom, L2R: Beauty Marked and Team Violets
Flash




No Flash


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 18, 2008)

Here you go! More to come! 

The pearlglide is miss fortune, pic is to show the nature of the pearl glitter in the pencil





















Heres some more with varying lights and focuses on specific colors.

I will post actual product pics tonight too


----------



## Moxy (Sep 20, 2008)

Unfortunately my bad webcam doesn't do this eyeliner any justice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Miss Fortune:















Daylight:






Artificial light:














It's purplish-brown with a lot of purple sparkle. You'll love this if you liked Play on Plums mineralized eye shadow!

Oh, forgot to mention, just for the record: I'm NC20!


----------



## KarlaSugar (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## GlamYOURUs (Sep 25, 2008)

Fly-By-Blu
Rave
Black Russian

No Base, on NC35 skin:

No Flash:





Flash:


----------



## sleepyhead (Sep 25, 2008)

eyeliners

















under direct sunlight






in case if you are wondering, there wasn't much glitters in Molasses compare to the other liners















i also swatched them on my hand very lightly. and this is what they looked like 3 hours later (most of the glitters are still there!)










eyeshadows





under direct sunlight (so you can see the sparkles/glitters)

Blue Zone





Counterparts





Ocean 2





Rose Suites





Shallow v. Deep





Smoke & Ash





Sweet Liason





Team Violets


----------



## sleepyhead (Oct 1, 2008)

i swatched some UD 24/7 liners with pearglide
the ones on the left are MAC, and UD on the right


----------



## jennifer. (Oct 1, 2008)

these(liners) were swiped heavily about 3 times, but then i washed my hands but that just goes to show the staying power of these.  nc30 for reference (l-r: fly-by-blu, bankroll, rave):

with flash:






without flash:


----------



## wannabelyn (Oct 2, 2008)

Without Flash





With Flash


----------



## damsel (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## TwistedFaith (Oct 3, 2008)

Bankroll, Wolf, Rave


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 5, 2008)

Pictures are clickable! Taken in natural sunlight for first 2 pictures.










Taken in artificial warm light for next 2 pictures. The purple and glitter are very true to colour.


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Rouaa (Oct 11, 2008)

Bankroll and Rave in daylight







Team Violets:







Flash






Daylight​


----------



## duckduck (Oct 18, 2008)

I know I'm a little late to the game, but here's Blue Zone anyways!


----------



## caramel_geek (Oct 23, 2008)

wolf compared to lithograph (fluideliner) (taken indoor)


----------



## Rouaa (Oct 23, 2008)

Fly-by-blu


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 22, 2008)

In comparison with other liners:

Urban Decay - 24/7 Eye Liners
MAC - Pearlglide Eye Liners
Agnes B - Metallic Eye Liners


----------



## Liddi (Nov 23, 2008)

eye shadow suite - team violet and
pearlglide eye liner - rave


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 10, 2008)

Team Violets in daylight


----------

